# Knowlton Vacuum Fruit Jar



## soda bottle (Jul 25, 2010)

I just picked this jar up at an antique mall.  I liked the lid , but wasn't crazy about the bubbles on the wording but it's growing on me. I got it fairly cheap so I went for it.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 25, 2010)

Red book has it listed at $50-75 for the pint,  $45-60 for the qt.  The closure value alone is half that amount  Nice looking jar.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 25, 2010)

A beauty! And getting harder to find.


----------



## California Dream N (Jul 25, 2010)

I have one just like it..I have the perforated lid but I need the glass liner. Does anyone have one they would like to sell? Love this jar...


----------



## soda bottle (Jul 26, 2010)

This one on E-bay is ending soon.  Good luck

Lid


----------



## ajohn (Jul 26, 2010)

If you could get the glass liner for under ten bucks grab it!


----------

